# Solved: why did my sound suddenly turn off?



## vegan314 (May 25, 2013)

pretty obvious question - went out today cam back - now no sound when I play anything - wny does this thing hate me?

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU G2020 @ 2.90GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3970 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, 1793 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 467193 MB, Free - 417003 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0478VN
Antivirus: avast! Antivirus, Updated and Enabled


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

check the sound has not been muted


----------



## vegan314 (May 25, 2013)

nope cheeked it & speaker & system sound & pale moon & adobe flash all have sound all the way to the max


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

in the control panel click on the device manager device manager 

click on the view tab

then choose show hidden devices

then check for any yellow alongside of anything


----------



## vegan314 (May 25, 2013)

I went through all of them they say they are working right no icons like that


----------



## vegan314 (May 25, 2013)

I even just tried a cold boot to fix it - still did not work - sound does not work in Internet Explorer also

new data - only YouTube has sound off


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

try reinstalling the drivers


----------



## vegan314 (May 25, 2013)

I am afraid you are going to have to explain what that means I ride a bicycle I don't drive (snicker) - I do know what a driver is - just don't know how to find a driver for the device) how do I find ALL sound devices and ALL drivers I messed up deleted on e can't figure out HOW to install another driver to add that one the real tech dirve still there and sound still plays - still no sound on YouTube sound everywhere BUT YouTube - why just YouTube screwup?


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

if it is a onboard chip,the driver will be on the m/board setup cd

you may be missing a codec try them first

http://download.cnet.com/Windows-8-Codecs-Pack/3000-13632_4-75754340.html


----------



## vegan314 (May 25, 2013)

it does have an onboard chip - I have the DVD - my point is - why only YouTube mess up?


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

you may be missing a codec try them first

http://download.cnet.com/Windows-8-C...-75754340.html


----------



## vegan314 (May 25, 2013)

ok - found disk - did it - did not fix Youtube


----------



## vegan314 (May 25, 2013)

what am I looking for at cnet when I clock on that link it says I broke the internet - really despise this box and am about to sam the thing on the cement outside


----------



## vegan314 (May 25, 2013)

OK - downloaded the codecs - that was a ***** to find my computer exploded on your lonk so I had to find ot on my own - still does not work - now what? what is weird - audio from other sites has always worked - it is just Youtube that is busted well I have googled a bunch of stuff and found out I need to replace Adobe Flash - however the one that is on it refuses to be deleted do I just kill my self?


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

adobes uninstaller

http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/uninstall-flash-player-windows.html


----------



## vegan314 (May 25, 2013)

I used it - uninstaller - rebooted - installed - did not work - what is wrong with this freaking thing! does google just hate me? becuase in AOL - it says out loud --"you've got mial" - other videos on sites play!


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

see if these are of any help

http://betanews.com/2013/01/10/you-can-remove-adobe-flash-from-windows-heres-how/

http://www.adobe.com/support/flashplayer/downloads.html


----------



## vegan314 (May 25, 2013)

I did those things (which I had done before - did not work this time either - as I said before - does google just hate me?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

you don't need to uninstall anything 

the you tube lack of sound is normally because you have blocked a needed flash cookie in flash settings or disallowed YT to access the computer
go to you tube select a flash movie & then right click it & select global settings

on the first tab "storage" select "allow sites to save information on this computer"
on the next tab " Camera & Microphone" Select block all sites from using camera & microphone 
Then close the settings manager pop up window

When you have local storage turned off flash cannot use sound on your computer

You might have to also go to the advanced tab and select delete all local storage etc button 
then do what I said previously to allow local storage & block camera & mic


----------



## vegan314 (May 25, 2013)

I am sorry - even that did not do it - the settin gwas correct - and I did the delete local storage thing and that did not work either what is really confusing me is it is only Youtube where the sound is off -


did you know there was a volume control for Youtube? - I did not! a thing on facebook sent me a youtube video and that one had the volume on ti and I was able to unmute it and then turn up the volume then go to my yutube and make it for all of mine - whole thing fixed now! not any of those other things at all


----------



## Exumab (Feb 14, 2006)

vegan314 said:


> I am sorry - even that did not do it - the settin gwas correct - and I did the delete local storage thing and that did not work either what is really confusing me is it is only Youtube where the sound is off -
> 
> did you know there was a volume control for Youtube? - I did not! a thing on facebook sent me a youtube video and that one had the volume on ti and I was able to unmute it and then turn up the volume then go to my yutube and make it for all of mine - whole thing fixed now! not any of those other things at all


Vegan, I know how frustrating computer problems can be believe me but "Chill" for a little while and try this.
This is what I do when all else fails. The problem may be with some aspect of You Tube itself. I've been seeing changes on their website that may account for your problem. suggestion: Send an email to You Tube support or (Contact Us) address and explain in detail the problem you're having. Also include your OS, and System info so they know enough to recommend the right solution. I think they will be able to help you solve this one. The impulse is to think your computer has a problem naturally. But you don't want to create new problems with your computer making changes and trying to fix a problem which it doesn't have. Hope this helps! Would like to hear if you got a result!


----------



## vegan314 (May 25, 2013)

I tried to post that this fix not needed and not I did say problem solve & you still answered question

refer back a little

there is a volume on Youtube it had been turned off on mine somehow - a person posted a Youtube in Facebook and somehow that one allowed me to hit the volume and in doing so I was allowed to fix my volume for my entire computer

so now my computer is fixed. None of the other stuff was needed. it was the other weird thing all along, and somehow my answer was posed backwards on the thread rather than as a new answer. don't know how that happened.


----------

